# voir / regarder / écouter (un film, un DVD, la télévision)



## mon.aqu

Est-ce qu'on dit "voir" le foot à la télévision ou "regarder" le foot à la télévision?

MERCI BEAUCOUP!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Ploupinet

"Regarder"


----------



## geostan

voir(action involontaire)  
regarder (action volontaire)

entendre (action involontaire)
écouter (action volontaire)

J'espère que ces distinctions vous seront utiles.

Cheers!


----------



## Lisory

Bonsoir,

Moi je "vois" le foot à la télé, mon mari le "regarde". Question d'intérêt...

Cordialement


----------



## Nanon

Bonsoir,

D'accord avec Lisory, on peut _voir _la télévision... même quand elle est éteinte , tandis qu'on la _regarde_ quand on en a (vraiment) envie.
Mais je comprends la question de mon.aqu car on dit plus souvent _voir _un film que regarder un film. Ex. "Tu as vu le dernier film de xxx ?"

mon.aqu va se demander ce que c'est que cette langue de fous...


----------



## Ploupinet

geostan said:


> voir(action involontaire)
> regarder (action volontaire)
> 
> entendre (action involontaire)
> écouter (action volontaire)


Pas d'accord ! Comme il l'a été dit, on peut très bien "voir un film", en étant parfaitement volontaire 
Mais en réalité l'idée est bonne : le fait est que "voir" et "entendre" se réfèrent à des actions dans lesquels on ne s'implique pas (on _entend_ que la radio est allumée, mais on y _écoute _une émission par exemple)
J'espère que ces précisions t'aideront !


----------



## Ofboir

C'est un peu plus compliqué que ça, ça dépend du contexte !

On utilise "voir" plutôt pour insister sur l'objet qui est vu, faire un bilan : _j'ai déjà vu ce film_
Alors qu'on utilise "regarder" pour insister sur l'action elle-même : _je suis en train de regarder un film_


----------



## mjdreams

À noter qu'au Québec, on _écoute_ la télévision.


----------



## geostan

mjdreams said:


> À noter qu'au Québec, on _écoute_ la télévision.



Il se peut que certains écoutent la télévision, mais ce n'est pas à recommander. L'expression n'a pas de sens, à moins qu'on ne soit aveugle.


----------



## kyu

[...]

Regarder, c'est l'action. Et voir, c'est la conséquence de cette action. _Je le regarde donc je le vois (ou pas). _Idem, _je l'écoute mais je ne l'entends pas.
_Comme l'a fait remarqué Ofboir, _Je regarde le film_ = je suis en train de le regarder, mais _j'ai vu le film _= j'ai fini de le regarder, et le résultat est que je l'ai vu.


----------



## tie-break

mjdreams said:


> À noter qu'au Québec, on _écoute_ la télévision.


 
Oui, à première vue ça fait rigoler, mais en y réfléchissant plus profondement je vous pose cette question:

pourquoi l'action de regarder la télévision sous-entend aussi l'action de l'écouter alors que l'invers n'est pas pareil?
Il me semble que tout le monde écoute la télévision tout en la regardant, au moins qu'on ne desactive volontairement le son...


----------



## mon.aqu

Est-ce qu'on dit "voir un DVD" ou "regarder un DVD"? La phrase complète est la suivante: "En voyant/regardant le DVD, les élèves auront une idée plus claire de la région et de sa beauté".

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## /Latingirl/

Je dirais *regarder un DVD*.

[...]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour un film (au cinéma ou en vidéo) on peut dire aussi visionner qui me parait plus approprié dans le contexte, dans la mesure où il doit s'agir d'une projection organisée dans le cadre d'un enseignement.


----------



## Calamitintin

Je dirais aussi regarder ici. Mais "en voyant les images du DVD" 
++
Cal


----------



## Sophie-soleil

Pourriez-vous m'éclaircir la situation 
Quel verbe on utilise avec les mots "film" et "télé"?

Ex: Je regarde la télé. C'est clair. 
Mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire avec les films?


----------



## juliettecherie

même chose, on regarde un film, ou on écoute un film au cinéma ou à la télé.


----------



## Maître Capello

juliettecherie said:


> même chose, on regarde un film, ou on écoute un film au cinéma ou à la télé.


Tu *écoutes* des films, toi ? 

Moi je regarde la télévision et je vais voir des films…


----------



## juliettecherie

oui, ici on peut écouter des films! 
C'est probablement un anglicisme.

ciao


----------



## Riaounette

A Paris:

- Je regarde la télé (j'ai regardé la télé, je vais regarder la télé)

- J'ai vu le film X ("voir" au passé)
  Je regarde / je suis en train de regarder le film X ("regarder" au présent)
  Je vais voir / verrai le film X ("voir" au futur)

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, mais c'est comme ça!


----------



## Perhonorificus

juliettecherie said:


> oui, ici on peut écouter des films!
> C'est probablement un anglicisme.


Hahaha... Ici, on ne regarde pas un film, on écoute une vue!  Mais [...] je doute que ce soit un anglicisme.  Encore une fois, la culture a autant d'importance que la simple grammaire.


----------



## Nicomon

Il m'arrive d'écouter la télé (on peut écouter le son, sans trop porter attention à l'écran) mais d'habitude, je regarde un film (au cinéma ou à la télé). Je vais au cinéma... voir un film. 

Je ne dis pas écouter une vue (et ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu depuis looonnngggtemps)



> Ecouter une vue : Regarder un film. _Le mot "film" a tendance à remplacer le mot "vue" qui fait maintenant un peu vieillot.*Source*_


 Mais il peut m'arriver de dire que je vais aux vues. 



> aller aux vues : [Québec][Familier]aller au cinéma. Source : Antidote


 

rificus : attention... vaut mieux éviter l'anglais sur le forum français seulement


----------



## Perhonorificus

Nicomon said:


> Je ne dis pas écouter une vue (et ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu depuis looonnngggtemps)


Soit, mais ça ne choque pas : si je te dis que "j'ai écouté une bonne vue la fin de semaine passée", tu vas comprendre ce que je veux dire   Je raffole également de l'expression "c'est arrangé avec le gars des vues" 

On peut également _visionner_ un film, mais c'est plus technique.


----------



## Nicomon

Perhonorificus said:


> Soit, mais ça ne choque pas : si je te dis que "j'ai écouté une bonne vue la fin de semaine passée", tu vas comprendre ce que je veux dire  Je raffole également de l'expression "c'est arrangé avec le gars des vues"


 
Évidemment que je vais comprendre, et non, ça ne me choque pas. Sauf que moi les films, je préfère les regarder. Sans les images, je trouve ça moins intéressant.  
Et je dis _« vues »_ au pluriel seulement... comme cette expression, justement. 

Je traduis pour les amis de l'Hexagone : _J'ai regardé un bon film le week-end dernier._ 

_C'est arrangé avec le gars des vues_ = Se dit d'une circonstance ou d'une situation dont l'apparence fortuite n'est pas convaincante ou qu'on soupconne carrément d'être un coup monté source


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

En France, si quelqu'un me disait qu'il a _regardé _un film, je penserais qu'il l'a vu en DVD et pas au cinéma. Sinon, il m'aurait dit l'avoir _vu_.
Pour les aveugles, techniquement, ils _écoutent _les films avec leurs oreilles (si si) et les _voient _avec leur imagination.

[...]


----------



## Nicomon

Pareil au Québec (du moins chez moi). _J'ai vu_ le film au cinéma, _j'ai regardé_ un DVD du film ou un film qui passait à la télé.

[...]


----------



## beatruc

Parfois les personnes agées "écoutent" une émission de télé, par analogie avec la radio. Elles ont gardé l'habitude de dire ça!


----------



## Yemanjar

Bonjour

Pourquoi est-il incorrect de dire:

"Je regarde la télé ou un film"??? 

IL Faut dire j'écoute la télé ou un film. 

On écoute la radio et on regarde la télé, non???


----------



## Donaldos

Dans quel contexte t'a-t-on dit que c'était incorrect?


----------



## Yemanjar

J'entendu plusieurs fois dire:

J'écoute la télé ou j'écoute un film ... pourquoi j'écoute et pas je regarde ??


----------



## loraFR

c'est une erreur de dire j'ecoute la tele a moins que tu sois seulement en train d'ecouter et non de regarder bien sur! mais c'est souvent une simple erreur quand quelqu'un ne parle pas tres bien le francais
si ce sont des Francais alors tu peux les corriger


----------



## Seit

Je pense que les deux peuvent se dire, après tout la télé est un produit audiovisuel (on dit bien les heures d'écoutes). 
Il est vrai qu'en France (dans ma région au moins ) j'ai toujours entendu : "Regarder la télé/un film/un dvd..." ; par contre, une amie Québécoise m'a déjà demandé si je "voulais écouter un dvd", mais je ne sais pas si l'usage est répandu là-bas.


----------



## llunita

Bonjour, 

est-ce que l'on peut dire le suivant? 

"J'espère que cela les incitera à voir/regarder  ces films" ?


Merci!


----------



## Sapito2222

oui c'est très bien, on peut tout à fait dire celà.
par contre la première phrase est mauvaise: "est-ce que l'on peut dire le suivant" il faudrait dire "est-ce que l'on peut dire la phrase suivante" ou "peut-on dire la phrase suivante".
a +


----------



## Mout

on peut dire les deux, à mon sens.

il est clair qu'on regarde uniquement la télé, on ne la voit pas, sauf pour spécifier l'appareil en lui même (_Si tu vas dans ma chambre, tu verras la télé qui est posée sur le meuble_.)
Mais pour un film, je dirais qu'on le voit au cinéma et qu'on le regarde à la télé.
"_Tu as vu ce film ? Il passe demain sur la Sept, regarde le._"


----------



## snapoutofit

Ici à Montréal ma coloc québécoise dit "écouter un film" et "écouter la télé" au sens de "regarder."  Ce sens du mot "écouter" n'existe pas dans mon dictionnaire québécoise mais il est vrai que cela se dit quand même.  Je le trouve bizarre parce qu'en France j'ai jamais entendu une telle chose, on dirait toujours "regarder un film."


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ecouter un film !!? non c'est tout à fait incorrect .
Mais si vous n'êtes pas devant la télé et que vous entendez seulement sa voix pourquoi pas ? c'est possible.


----------

